# Heating cost, electric vs gas?



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, can someone please tell me wich heating option is cheaper? :noidea:
We'll be moving to TOLEDO and we know it gets a bit cold over there. Looking at the rentals we found both options and have no clue about gas/power cost. We want to rent a duplex, up to 100 m2, with 2 or 3 bedrooms. Oh, and what's a bomba de calor? (is that Hot/cold Air conditioner?)

Thanks in advance 



Clara & Ana


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Electricity is expensive but cheaper than town gas (natural gas). Bottled gas is the cheapest but gives off a lot of water vapour so ventilation is a must.

We use an open log fire - cheap, romantic, warm etc. etc.

A "bomba de calor" is a heat pump.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If it is a rental, you have little choice about what heating to use - what is installed or portable heating and the use of either will depend on the size of the spaces you are trying to heat. Heating the smallest space possible is the preferred choice. What the Spaniards do is to use a brasero (electric, gas or hot coal) which is placed under a circular table which has a long cloth extending to floor level under which one places one's legs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasero_(heater)

https://hittmansworld.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/sevilla-2010-029.jpg

When we were looking for properties, we noticed that, in almost every house, there was a picture that included a circular table. We joked that this was the obligatory table they moved about from house to house just for the picture to be taken. Little did we know!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

That's someting new!! :confused2:
Thanks for the info  I guess we'll have to ask twice about this when looking for a place to rent. I can handle a cold house, ana not so much haha


----------

